# So, what is this?



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had this plant for a while now, this is a pic of its second time blooming. I have no idea what it is, so I affectionately call it Mr. Frodo. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd have to guess praestans/glanduliferum is in there somewhere from the tight petal twists. I'd also guess a Cochlo is adding color to the pouch. So... 

Paph. Jogjae (glanduliferum X glaucophyllum) is my bottom line???

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 5, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I'd have to guess praestans/glanduliferum is in there somewhere from the tight petal twists. I'd also guess a Cochlo is adding color to the pouch. So...
> 
> Paph. Jogjae (glanduliferum X glaucophyllum) is my bottom line???
> 
> -Ernie



I agree! Here is picture form slipperorchid.com.

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2009)

How about phili with glaucophyllum?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> How about phili with glaucophyllum?



Mmmm. Our Shireens don't have tight twistiness, but possible. 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 6, 2009)

The dorsal reminds me of my chamberlainanum, so I'll go with -
chamber. x glauco
victoria regina x glauco


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, it's definitely got a cochlopetalum in it! 
It's very easy to see the types of paphs in the breeding but the actual parents are probably going to be difficult.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, definitely the parents will likely remain a mystery. I'm so thankful for everyone's input.
I had come up with a few possibilities (no where near as spot on as anyone here  
But its the intense green on the dorsal sepal keeps throwing me off. It doesn't fade as the flower gets older.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2009)

Paph Coos.....vitoria reginae X praestans I use to have one and the dorsal was that green as well.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 6, 2009)

i will say, without a doubt, it's an orchid. 
i'll even go so far as to say it's a Paphiopedilum....


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 6, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> i will say, without a doubt, it's an orchid.
> i'll even go so far as to say it's a Paphiopedilum....


:rollhappy::rollhappy:

How about Paph. Harbinger's Regina-Wilhelm (chamberlainianum x wilhelminiae)? Below are 2 pictures from our plants:











Robert


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2009)

SlipperKing's Paph. Coos is my second guess. Good call. 

-Ernie


----------

